# Doing better



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thought I should post this so new people don't get the wrong idea. Awhile ago I hit a rough patch and posted about it. I Want everyone to know the hypno is still working for me, I am much better and have not returned to the way I was before doing the program. It's been over a year and attacks like that are extremely rare for me now.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good to hear Sos.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SOS, glad to here that and thanks for posting.







If you need anything let us know.Did you or are you doing "towards inner peace"? Just curious.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

I started to do Towards Inner Peace but the CD Player I had would not play one track at a time. I was getting all mixed up. Now I Have one where I Can do it but I don't have the schedule. You wouldn't have it by chance would you?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

SOS, I will email you the schedule..


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,SOS








Well done you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi SOS:I'm glad things are looking up for you. You'll really enjoy the Inner Peace CDs.







It really is an incredible program, and is much deeper than the others. Lots of good stuff in it. JeanG


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

It's nice to know you are doing better.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: I Want everyone to know the hypno is still working for me, I am much better and have not returned to the way I was before doing the program. It's been over a year and attacks like that are extremely rare for me now.


sick of sick,i think this is great news. it definitely seems like HT is capable of providing relief to many people.


----------

